# Myotonic Goats



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello everyone. I've been seeing A LOT of Myotonic Boer Xs... So, I was wondering what advantage a Myotonic goat would give, I know they have more muscling. Also, would a Myotonic/Boer X be a good addition to a herd. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think that’s basically it. The crosses I have seen are very short and muscular. Myotonics though grow slower then a boer, so I think it’s more common in a myotonic herd to add the boer for faster growth. I’m assuming from your name you run myotonic bucks so yeah I would totally add a cross in. For me, running boer bucks I would really look over a doe before I let a boer cover them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oops I totally looked at the name of this post not your name! So just pretend I didn't say "by your name" comment lol


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Now if I were to get a doe should I breed her to a Boer buck or a Myotonic buck?
Here's the doe I'm thinking about getting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is smaller than Boer goats, then I wouldn't breed to a Boer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check out her hips, in the picture she looks nice and wide to me. After I had a very short dairy doe plop out boer kids like it was nothing I don’t really look at size as in hight any more but look at the back side and think can a 8-10 pound kid fit out of that lol but if she is as wide as she looks in that picture I wouldn’t stress over boer kids


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Most of the myotonic crosses have been Boer Does with myotonic bucks. I actually have a lovely myotonic buck I use on my smaller Boer does. They are shorter and do take a little longer to finish out. But they have great parasite resistance and are pretty easy keepers.


----------

